# Moving to Lagos



## kirst1joss (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi

I am an internet based worker considering relocating with my 2 children ( 5yrs & 10 yrs) to Lagos.
Can anyone give me any advice re good residential areas to live within Lagos town centre? 
Also a good international and handy school for my 10 year old ( was thinking of Vale Verde (as he will need an International school) and a good primary for my 5 year old ( not necessarily an International school) ?

Help!! - I'm ready to move - I know Lagos from years of holidays.
Off there tomorrow to look at properties.

Kirst


----------

